# Aptitude test.



## milfpower (Jul 21, 2017)

So tomorrow I take the general aptitude test. I was wondering if anyone can tell me more about it.

I know that they don't allow calculators so I have been practicing without one.

I was told that the test is like the Compass test and so I have been practicing that. Can someone confirm?

Is this test going to be on a computer or will it be on paper?

Is this test timed?

About how big is it?

What are the hardest problems on it?

Do whey allow you to use aids like note cards?

Anything I need to do to prepare?


----------



## telsa (May 22, 2015)

A true aptitude test is an IQ test with a politically revised name.

If so, you're stuck.

I rather doubt it's really an IQ test. 

Rather, it'll test whether you really graduated from high school.

That's the level of skill that such tests shoot for.

The math will be limited to multiplication// division// fractions.

And so forth.

BTW, cramming tonight won't be any help. 

You're better off to get a good night's sleep. That'll really help your score.


----------



## Chuckster86 (Oct 18, 2017)

Any update? How was your aptitude test?


----------



## Rique Escamilla (Oct 28, 2017)

How was the tech final exam?? I'm about to take it soon and I want to know how many questions are on it and what to study the most and how much more of one type of math is on it, I read 442/552 pages so far crazy huh


----------



## Tylergorski (Feb 14, 2019)

Does anyone have statistics on pass/fail rates on the aptitude test? From my knowledge you only need a “4” out of 9 to get an interview. How hard is it to score under 4? Just anxious to get these results. Thanks


----------

